# Easiest way to setup online store?



## udadu (Jan 10, 2013)

i have my own site which is supplied by

```
[URL='http://www.cowcow.com']cowcow.[/URL]
```
 Just wondering where else offers similar dropshipping services like cowcow? so far i know of the following:

1. cowcow
2. zazzle
3. cafepress
4. printfection

how about big cartel?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah you basically nailed them. Idk if bigcartel has drop shipping but if you're able to do a little server work Magento is a good one too.


----------



## udadu (Jan 10, 2013)

from the look of things, i think magento are a solution to getting started in online business. very similar to wix and miiduu. but what i need is someone not only handle my online store, but also production side as i prefer not to keep stock as this takes money and space (very limited living in a small flat in Hong Kong as you could imagine).

1. cowcow (pros - best pricing around, largest product range, get your own domain. cons - relatively unknown, not sure about service and quality
2. zazzle (pros - well known, relatively large product range. cons - most expensive pricing, low profit margins)
3. cafepress (pros - quite well known. cons - high pricing, outdated website look, lack of support) 
4. printfection (pros - relatively low pricing. cons - attracts less visitors, not many products to choose from, lack of support when needed)

any other suggestions?


----------

